# gallbladder-no energy and getting fatter



## Guest (Feb 10, 2000)

Its been a long time since I posted. I had my gallbladder removed about 2yrs ago and I've gained about 20lbs most of it within a mth. I have absolutely no energy-I can sit on the couch all day and not move. I've started doing my Tae-bo again but I can barely make it through the tape. No energy to do housework which is unusual for me. Can anyone please suggest how I can lose this weight and gain some energy? Also lately instead of being constipated, I feel like I'm developing IBS. I'm getting severe cramps. Help!


----------

